# Solved: Can I convert a FAT32 HD to exFAT/NTFS without losing data?



## Snowi (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay so, I have a 1TB external HDD to which the caddy failed out due to something I did so I'm now using for internal storage.

I'm not sure how or why Samsung decided a FAT32 partition on a 1TB HDD was a good idea, but it's 76% full and I can't back it up anywhere.

I wish to somehow convert the file system on this hard drive from FAT32 to exFAT, or if I really have to, NTFS.


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

You can use the _convert_ command prompt utility. As far as I can see, it can only convert to NTFS.

Go to _Start > Run > _type in _cmd_ and hit Enter > in the prompt type in _convert <volume letter (like E> /fs:NTFS /x_

This should convert the volume. However, I should warn you that in any such operation, backup might be essential.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

There is no process to use that anyone can promise you that data won't be lost. I have converted dozens if not hundreds of drives, and never had one fail myself... but you might not be as lucky.

If the data is essential, backit up. Otherwise the windows utility should work fine to convert to NTFS. Easeus also works great
http://www.easeus.com/


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Data you do not backup is data you do not care about. As posted, the convert cmd works very well however you *always* need a backup of important data.

All drives fail; it is only a question of when your drive will fail.


----------



## Snowi (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone who posted.
My Drive has converted and works perfectly.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Bravo, brave man

Yes, you can do it without problems.. FAT 32 in NTFS and back .. 
Just check forms of documents in the Microsoft Office .. Word & Excell


----------

